# Whats in your purse??



## itsd2382 (May 24, 2005)

This thread is always fun!!

Here we go

Pink wallet

small photo album

makeup bag

pens

small writing book

tomorow perfume roll on

date book

brush

gum

meds

bandaids

keys

and I just bought this purse today LOL ( the one with stripes)


----------



## spazbaby (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *itsd2382* This thread is always fun!!
Here we go

Pink wallet

small photo album

makeup bag

pens

small writing book

tomorow perfume roll on

date book

brush

gum

meds

bandaids

keys

and I just bought this purse today LOL

http://www.qvc.com/scripts/detail.dl...NTAINERS-_-TSV

Great buy! I like that bag.
In my purse:

Black wallet

Makeup bag

Cell phone

Pressed powder

Tissues

Travel makeup brushes

Hello Kitty bandaids

Shout wipes

Wet wipes

Migraine meds

Allergy meds

Flash drive

Travel hand cream

Keys

Pens

Icebreaker Sours

Gum


----------



## Amethyst (May 24, 2005)

I carry way too much stuff around:

Leopard print wallet (a ton of crap in there!)

House keys

Car keys

Eye drops

Hand cream

Advil

Medication (other)

Small brush

Cell phone

Small change purse

Small ziploc bag with envelopes of Splenda sweetener in it

Lip liner

Lipstick

Lip plumper (Lip Fusion - it don't work but at $36.00 I'm using it anyway)

Credit card bills

Checkbook

Pen

Small travel perfume

Date book

Miscellaneous receipts

Breath mints

Sugarless gum


----------



## Liz (May 24, 2005)

i don't carry too much stuff even though my purse is kind of big

-wallet with the credit cards and ID, check book, and little change area.

-cell phone

-my car/house keys

-car key for bf's car

-hair scrunchi (the little black ones, not those 90's big ones lol!)

-extra tampon (you never know. lol)

-pepper spray

i have 2 front pockets, one side is for my lip stuff, and the other is misc stuff

one side:

-rosebud salve

-dr.feelgood lip trreatment stuff

other side:

-pen

-gum

-tiffany's bracelet

-eye goggles for the tanning salon (never know when i want to pop in there)

i think that's it


----------



## K*O* (May 24, 2005)

My wallet

Make-up Case

Pick for my hair

Comb

Hair spray

Keys

Check Book

Cigs &amp; Lighters

Nail Files

Sunglasses/Case

Dental Floss

Pens

Year planner/calendar

Mirror

Perfume

Hand cream


----------



## nydoll23 (May 24, 2005)

Oh boy lets see what i got

Diapers

wipees

lv walet

house keys

childrens tylenol(sample bottle,its smaller)

makeup bag(lip liner mac dervish,lipfusion,pout lip plumper,At least two differnt glosses from mac,black eyeliner

tons of quarters(for the kids)

snacks for kids(usaually goldfish and juice boxes)

hair tie for myself and daughter.

Um i think thats all


----------



## envymi (May 24, 2005)

Ummm. let's see...

I have 2 different wallets

coin purse

3 sets of keys

business card holder

planner

3 pens

3 cell phones and one cell phone holder

a bunch of CDs

small spray bottle of hydrogen peroxide

anti-bacterial gel

pomegranate-peach hand lotion

makeup bag(travel size brushes, powder, 2 eyeliners, 4 lipliners, 5 lipsticks, 3 glosses, some loose shadows, 4 eye quads or trios, 3 blushes, mascara)

baby wipes

hair clips and bands

hair comb

hair brush

2 bottles of perfume

sunscreen

blank notebook

I think that's it...


----------



## bonbon412 (May 25, 2005)

I've got:

wallet

2 pens

7 rubber bands

2 hair clips

a whole bunch of random receipts

a pack of crackers

altoids

eclipse gum

2 lipsticks

4 lip glosses

check book

cell phone

loose change

some post-its


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 25, 2005)

hand sanitizer

wallet

change purse

credit cards

comb

lotion

mints

stamps

lipstick

coupons

cell phone

keys

sunglasses

clie


----------



## Marisol (May 25, 2005)

wallet with checkbook &amp; change

iPod

cellphone

Bare Minerals foundation with brush

rosebudsalve

VGV lipglass

Gap perfume (travel size)

pens

gum

mints

sunglasses

DMV license renewal notice

parliament ciggies

pink lighter

Here is what my wallet and purse look like. I bought them two weekends ago and I really like it.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 25, 2005)

a Capitol One credit card


----------



## keaLoha (May 25, 2005)

kate spade wallet 
business card holder 
cell phone 
sunglasses &amp; case 
makeup bag (lip balm, dental floss, mirror, nail file, aspirin &amp; lens drops)


----------



## Andi (May 25, 2005)

wallet, cell phone, keys

gum

at least two lip glosses (one of them my Dior Addict-looks good with everything)

tissues

at least two fragrance samples

travel size deodorant

MAC Blot Powder

BB Creamy Concealer to go


----------



## itsd2382 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* In mine:
Trish McEvoy Planner

iPod

Filofax

Business card holder &amp; cards

Wallet

Change Purse

Sunglasses

Regular Glasses

Keys

Bus Pass

Work ID &amp; badge

CDLM Lip Balm

Mirror

Pens

Mini size Viktor &amp; Rolf Flowerbomb perfume

a book (whatever im reading)

loving the purse. I am not a fan of orange, but i really like it alot!!


----------



## Marisol (May 27, 2005)

I love the wallet! Need to get me some LV.


----------



## jamie18meng (May 27, 2005)

in my purse

my wallet with a lot of cards including my california ID

cell phone

car/house keys

books

folder for school

writing material


----------



## jellybeans (May 28, 2005)

a mirror

cellphone

keys

money

black sharpie, a pen, and mechanical pencils

burt's beeswax

school ID

paula dorf's on set kit (eyes)

lancome juicy tube

diorshow mascara

laura mercier pressed powder

big red gum

iPod

digital cam


----------



## Angel Baby (Jun 9, 2005)

very little is in my purse!

cell phone, lip balm, eyeliner, pad, blotting paper, wallet (coupons, debit, credit card, license, $$$)... and I think that's it


----------



## littleliverbird (Jun 16, 2005)

I usually carry the same stuff as listed below, give or take different bags and perfumes depending on my mood!

Bag im using at the mo: Luella baby giselle in green

-car and house keys

-tissues

-handwipes and hand anti-bacterial stuff (bit of a hygeine freak!)

-plasters, painkillers and wet wipes

-pen and notebook

-small pout make up bag with the following: pout lipstick, nars multiple, MAC powder compact and mini brush, burts bees and creme de la mer lipbalm, freeze lip plump, pout lipglosses, MAC lipbrush. The contents of my make up bag also depends on my mood and what i want to use at the time!

-E45 cream

-Dior sunglasses

-Dior pure poison perfume

-DKNY purse with moneyand credit cards in

-Mason pearson small hairbrush

-hair scrunchie

-creme de la mer handcream

-mobile phone

Is'nt it amazing how much junk we carry around?


----------



## monniej (Jun 16, 2005)

2 wallets (one for paper/one for plastic)

makeup bag

rat tail comb

mini journal

checkbook

meds

bills

business cards

breath strips

shoe shine disc

cell phone

i also carry a little tote bag everyday

bottle of aquafina

2 books

more bills


----------



## redrocks (Jun 16, 2005)

ohhhhh....this is a bad one, especially since I haven't cleaned it out in a few days.






Large wallet

2 sets of keyrings with multiple keys on each

4 pens and a pencil

2 bills

a phone list

movie ticket stub

train schedule

misc. receipts and note papers

hand cream

gum

candy wrapper

misc. gum wrappers

container of Lawry's Seasoned Salt (don't ask)

2 cell phones

Pocket Medical Spanish book

Checkbook

brush

rolaids

pocket CPR mask

business cards

1 MAC lipstick

1 chapstick

1 Burts Bees Lipgloss

Gosh....I really need to clean that out tonight!





Plus I carry a tote bag to work.....

Calendar

2 magazines

article for work

make-up bag


----------



## MacForMe (Jun 16, 2005)

OMG- do you really wanna know this?

[*]wallet

[*]cell phone

[*]pack of marlboros (i know, i know..)

[*]bandaids

[*]hair ties

[*]brush

[*]MAC Fabby

[*]Hawaiian Tropic 15 SPF lip balm

[*]Tons of change

[*]Money order and Post office receipts

[*]16 pens

[*]Gum

[*]hard sour candies

[*]5 match books


----------



## sugersoul (Jun 17, 2005)

Cell Phone
Phone Card
GNC Pill Box - Doxycylene &amp; Women's Multivitamin
Oil Blotting Papers
Lip Gloss
Lip Balm
Shu Eumura Compact Foundation
Anti-Bacterial Hand Sanitizer
Sheseido Compact Mirror
LV French Wallet
Keys


----------



## smallpuppy (Jun 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *itsd2382* This thread is always fun!!
Here we go

Pink wallet

small photo album

makeup bag

pens

small writing book

tomorow perfume roll on

date book

brush

gum

meds

bandaids

keys

and I just bought this purse today LOL ( the one with stripes)

Let's see:
Checkbook

Wallet

House keys

Cell phone

BC pills

Hello Kitty Oil Blotting paper

5 Lipglosees: Precriptives in Hi-Velocity, Mac in Hearthrob, Hard CAndy in lilac fantasy, Origings in Sheer Rasberry, Stila Lip Glaze in Fig..(I like to change my lip gloss color throughout the day!)

Protein Bars

Compact Mirror


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2005)

In my purse I have:

-wallet

-checkbook

-coin purse

-pens

-receipts

-lighter

-ciggies

-makeup bag

-pads/tamp...

-car keys

-house keys

-work ID

-cell phone

-notepad


----------



## Leony (Jul 18, 2005)

Let's see, I got:

- Sunglasses

- Wallet

- Cards wallet

- Cellphone

- Mini makeup bag (Avene Eau Thermale, Lip treatment, Lipstick, Eye Pencil, Handcream, Body lotion and Sunblock in travel kit size.

- Tissue

- Butterfly hair pin

- Keys

- Mini IPod

- Mini notebook

- Pen


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 19, 2005)

In my purse:

a pink card holder thing (my gorgeous pink expensive Lovecat Paris wallet got stolen!)





tons of lipgloss: victoria secret, the body shop, stila, CG wetslicks, Bourjois, Yves Roche, Keva balm and bonnebell and some avon.

cellphone

mini brush

checkbook

gum

misc. receipts

tampons

pamprin

pepper spray

pen

anti-bacterial hand gel

tons of change at the bottom

I used to carry around a makeup bag, but it got too heavy and it was the same time my wallet got stolen so I opted for a smaller purse.


----------



## Marisol (Jul 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *pretty_pink13* tons of lipgloss: victoria secret, the body shop, stila, CG wetslicks, Bourjois, Yves Roche, Keva balm and bonnebell and some avon. That is quite a collection of lipglosses.


----------



## cottoncandy (Jul 21, 2005)

i have:

2 cellphones

wallet

tissues

pen and small notepad

calender

miss sixty sunglasses

vaseline

juicy tubes lipgloss

body shop melon lip balm

keys

tampons


----------



## Oksana (Jul 24, 2005)

Wow ladies,everyone seems to have so much stuff in their bags,

I guess i won't beat you,but here is the stuff i have in my bag:

Money wallet

phone

lipglosses(usually 2-3)

tampon(as Liz said you never know)

Band aids

painkillers

Little bottle of parfume (usuallt also 2-3)

Sun glasses in a case (doesn't matter if summer or winter,if there is a sun outside I immediatly start to sneeze)

Well Iguess thats it....


----------

